# Glock Generation 4



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea if and when Glock will come out with a generation 4? What would make it a new generation? 

I think they should just come out with a new line and make them single stack but then they will be killing their own round the 45 GAP.

In a new generation I would like to see a grip change were you have removable side panels and back straps for fit. This way would make putting on a laser much easier. Make all trigger pulls 3.5 lbs.. New metal magazines that make them fall out better when they are empty.

Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

You could say that the ambi-mag release Glocks are generation 3.5

So far, the Glock Model 21SF and Glock Model 17 (only in Europe atm) are available with the ambi-mag release. But, all new production magazines for all models are being made with the ambi-mag release cut.


I want the generation 4 Glocks to come with interchangable backstraps.


----------

